# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  как освятить квартиру ??

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

вятые вайшнави и вайшнавы! как освятить квартиру ?? Есть ли в нашем обществе преданные "со стажем", у которых есть дети в
> возрасте до 3 лет?
> Нужен опыт воспитания детей с применением Ведического знания. Не можем
> понять - с наступлением ночи ребенок начинает капризничать, как будто на
> него что-то влияет. В это время активны силы невежества, может, они на нее
> влияют.
> Как освятить квартиру, может быть от прежних хозяев что-то осталось?
> С уважением
> Алексей

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Освящают обычно тем, что приглашают вайшнавов, кормят их прасадом и поют киртан. Короче, нама-хатту устраивают  :smilies:  Можно повторить много раз  :smilies:

----------


## Вистара дас

Мы когда переезжали в новую квартиру нам опытные преданные дали такие рекомендации. Перед вселением вымыть всю квартиру с навозом. В каждой комнате поставить предложенные благовония и включить на ночь джапу Шрилы Прабхупады. Это очистит помещение.
А после вселения конечно: преданные, киртан, прасад, киртан и еще раз киртан!  :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Также можно провести ягью (типа укороченный вариант церемонии гриха-правеша). Пишите в личку, если надумаете.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Маме в беспокойные ночи надо спать с ребёнком.

Плюс вот тут много важного:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...82%D0%B2%D0%BE

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Зачем уподобляться "новоязчникам" которыми сейчас являются большинство людей, считающих себя "православными"?

В "освящении" квартиры священником дабы избавиться от духов  нет никакого смысла. Духи хихикают себе в уголке, пока проходит обряд "освящения", а потом возвращаются себе спокойно, потому что хозяева слабо верующие и сами для своего "спасения" ровным счётом ничего не предпринимают.
То же касается и преданных. Пригласить преданных в новую квартиру, накормить их прасадом и вместе петь киртан -это хорошо, конечно. Потому что киртан и прасад - это всегда хорошо.  И еще лучше, если всё это делается с чистыми мотивами ради прославления Кришны, бескорыстно, а не ради защиты от духов. 

Бедный Прабхупада, если бы он знал, что его джапой будут очищать помещения!

Нет уж, дорогие преданные, если хотите очищения, нужно начать со своего ума. А для этого нужно самим читать джапу, заниматься бескорыстным преданным служением, и когда оно станет непрерывным, просто забудете про всяких духов.




> Не можемпонять - с наступлением ночи ребенок начинает капризничать, как будто на  него что-то влияет.


Спать ребенок хочет. Только и всего, потому и капризничает.  
Лучше всего лечь спать вместе с ребенком, до 9 часов вечера, а назавтра встать рано и повторять мантру в брахма мухурту.

И не нужно ничего придумывать. Всё уже дано в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады в полном объеме.

----------


## Джива

поселить в ней святого
ведь любое место делают святым - святые личности посещающие его

или вот, одна матаджи, например, подобрала и выходила во Вриндаване умирающего попугайчика,теперь он живет у нее в российской квартире
знали бы вы сколько споров это вызывает в среде преданных... например по поводу вынужденной брахмачарьи священной птицы...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Духи хихикают себе в уголке, пока проходит обряд "освящения", а потом возвращаются себе спокойно, потому что хозяева слабо верующие и сами для своего "спасения" ровным счётом ничего не предпринимают.


Это Вы из личного опыта?


> Бедный Прабхупада, если бы он знал, что его джапой будут очищать помещения!


Между прочим, Шрила Прабхупада сам джапой очищал помещение. Когда он приехал к Леннонам и зашел в какую-то комнату, она сказал:" Ого, сколько духов здесь!" После этого он ходил и читал мантру и постукивал своей тростью по стенам. Вы сомневаетесь, что духи там остались и похихикивали?

----------


## vedamurti das

В общем-то, конечно, всё влияет - и ягья, и джапа, и образ мысли и жизни новых постояльцев. И всё зависит от сознания тех, кто борется с "ними" ))
Можно и другие ритуалы применять - "до кучи", так сказать.

----------


## Анджи

> Да. Я это наблюдала воочию.
> Одни знакомые пригласили священника "освятить квартиру", мне было интересно, как проводится обряд, меня пригласили, я тоже пошла.
> Если образно...это было похоже на то, как в очень грязной квартире стать посреди комнаты с веником и бестолково мести пыль по всем сторонам. Посередине комнаты может быть пыли и не будет, но она скопится по всем углам, а потом вернется на место.
> Чтобы в комнате было чисто  -нужно каждый день самому убирать, а не один раз пригласить соседа, чтобы прибрался.


 Странный пример. Вы видели как это делается в другой конфессии, и что из того? Какое это имеет отношение к стартопику? Махабхарата дас занимается этим профессионально и знает о чем говорит.

----------


## Анджи

> Спать ребенок хочет. Только и всего, потому и капризничает.  
> Лучше всего лечь спать вместе с ребенком, до 9 часов вечера, а назавтра встать рано и повторять мантру в брахма мухурту.
> И не нужно ничего придумывать. Всё уже дано в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады в полном объеме.


 А можно поподробнее узнать, где в книгах Прабхупады указано, как ростить детей, в данном случае, до трех лет?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Странный пример. Вы видели как это делается в другой конфессии, и что из того? Какое это имеет отношение к стартопику? Махабхарата дас занимается этим профессионально и знает о чем говорит.


 Я не собираюсь спорить с матаджи Ямуна Джаей. В чем-то она безусловно права. Но я категорически против однобокого подхода, будть то удариться в ритуалы или претензия на чистую преданность. Всему свое место и время. Недавно мы проводили гриха-правешу для преданных в Курске. Вот краткая цитата из их отзыва: 



> Так спокойно мне находиться в доме. У Ярослава перестала даже спина болеть(после 10 лет мучений). Ягья сильно очищает ум и все вокруг.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Недавно мы проводили гриха-правешу для преданных в Курске. Вот краткая цитата из их отзыва:


Со всем возможным уважением...

А как Вы объясняете этот феномен




> У Ярослава перестала даже спина болеть(после 10 лет мучений)


Я понимаю еще




> Так спокойно мне находиться в доме.....Ягья сильно очищает ум и все вокруг.


Но вот исцеление застарелой боли в спине Ярослава после гриха-правеши звучит забавно даже для меня - кришнаита со стажем. Что позвонки Ярослава стали на место? Или ему все эти десять лет просто грыз спину некий ракшас? Чудны дела Твои,Господи!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Но вот исцеление застарелой боли в спине Ярослава после гриха-правеши звучит забавно даже для меня - кришнаита со стажем. Что позвонки Ярослава стали на место? Или ему все эти десять лет просто грыз спину некий ракшас? Чудны дела Твои,Господи!


Затрудняюсь описать ведическим языком, но для цигуна это нормальное явление. Мощный поток энергии, двигаясь по каналам, заставляет тело принимать оптимальное состояние. Ну может ягья была такая же могучая  :smilies:

----------


## vedamurti das

Всё благоприятно: и ягьи, и мантра и вайшнавы. Также образ жизни и мыслей.
Просто надо сделать так, чтобы это было ПОСТОЯННО.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Затрудняюсь описать ведическим языком, но для цигуна это нормальное явление. Мощный поток энергии, двигаясь по каналам, заставляет тело принимать оптимальное состояние. Ну может ягья была такая же могучая


дпд (притворяясь, что понял и поверил): А-а-а-а-а. 

Сомнения в голове дпд - "Эффект от занятий цигун приходит не за раз, а через некоторое время упорных тренировок, а тут - раз! и все!"

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Со всем возможным уважением...
> 
> А как Вы объясняете этот феномен
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				У Ярослава перестала даже спина болеть(после 10 лет мучений)


Не берусь судить насчет могущества самой хомы, но киртан был НУ ОЧЕНЬ!
Вспомнились слова одной целительницы, которая приша на праздник к преданным в Нижнем Новгороде. Немного постояв на киртане она сказала, что-то типа если бы я могла вобрать всю эту энергию, которая здесь вибрирует, я бы смогла вылечить за раз человек 300.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Не берусь судить насчет могущества самой хомы, но киртан был НУ ОЧЕНЬ!


Это здОрово! Джива Госвами Прабхупада пишет, что в кали йугу любой религиозный акт должен непременно сопровождаться хари-нама-киртаном. В этом случае киртан ликвидирует все возможные изъяны этого религиозного действия. А в кали-йугу эти изъяны обязательно будут. 

Парам-виджайате-шри-кришна-санкиртанам!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> вятые вайшнави и вайшнавы! как освятить квартиру ?? Есть ли в нашем обществе преданные "со стажем", у которых есть дети в
> > возрасте до 3 лет?
> > Нужен опыт воспитания детей с применением Ведического знания. Не можем
> > понять - с наступлением ночи ребенок начинает капризничать, как будто на
> > него что-то влияет. В это время активны силы невежества, может, они на нее
> > влияют.
> > Как освятить квартиру, может быть от прежних хозяев что-то осталось?
> > С уважением
> > Алексей


О,мои девчонки так реагировали.Как заходит солнце-пиши пропало.Особенно зимой.Мальчик тоже вечером капризит.Не то чтоб прям орут,но  сами  меньше могут заниматься.Я и сама печалюсь  вечером....Спасаюсь вот чем:туласи,у меня есть  сад туласи,маленький,но значимый.Люблю смотреть на Туласи.Потом Божества,тоже самое.Джапа .Нужно всегда читать джапу,книги.Пусть играет музыка вайшнавская,например трансляция из  Враджа
http://iskconvrindavan.com/krishnalive/

или маяпура
http://mayapur.tv/

На стенах -картины и  изображения Кришны:-)
Мысли мои заняты возвышенным.
"...и печаль отступит и тоска пройдёт..." как поётся в песне.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

И ягья и киртан привлекают мощные позитивные энергии и они безусловно помогают, люди чувствуют очищение и облегчение. Это как дезинфекция-первый шаг на пути к исцелению. Только конечно уборкой что в доме, что в сознании надо заниматься не раз в год, а регулярно, иначе быстро "зарастешь грязью" по новой. :smilies: 
А вообще мне кажется,"освятить"-не совсем подходящее тут слово. Лучше всего "посвятить", т. е предложить квартиру Господу Кришне или домашним Божествам и жить там в дальнейшем на правах их слуг.

----------


## Ярослав.

Доброго времени суток,удачного времени суток!)) 1000 лет процветания вам вашему поколению. Всё намного проще! мантра гаятри,изгонит всех демонов.)))))))))))))

----------


## Према Раса дас

))))

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Во время ягьи Гаятри мантра всегда читается)И перед началом пуджи обычно тоже

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Во время ягьи Гаятри мантра всегда читается)И перед началом пуджи обычно тоже


Только брахманам можно гаятри повторять и не вслух.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Я то же когда то в начале 90 годов выгнал духов из комнаты с помощью навозной воды и Нрисимха пранамы. :smilies:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Только брахманам можно гаятри повторять и не вслух.


А тем кто получил инициацию?

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Даа насчёт навоза у меня тоже большой опыт есть, ещё в начале 90х, когда мы ездили на выездные (на выездную санкиртану). Обычно приезжали в область, приходили в общагу, договаривались с её хозяином, нам давали комнату и все оставляли вещи и шли на распространение. А я оставался, я был за повара и в мою задачу входило там навести порядок и приготовить прасад. А комнаты я вам скажу...... в этих общягах, такое ощущение что они специально существуют чтобы нарушать все 4 принципа, вообщем жуть полная, тамас хоть топор вешай. Ну и понятно Что в таких местах водится на тонком плане. 
Я сначала всё выметал, начиная с потолка, углов, стен, пола, потом всё мыл с моющим средством, потом мыл с навозом, потом ещё раз чистой водой с навозом разбрызгивал очень обильно везде - потолок, стены. И выходил выливать воду, когда возвращался и смотрел на комнату, она как будто новая была, Ощущения Чистоты и спокойствия и Свежести  :smilies: . до этого же они были обратными.  Вот такие чудесные свойства навоза.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А тем кто получил инициацию?


Гуру дает 2-ю инициацию и брахманский шнур и мантру гаятри.И мантру гаятри надо повторять в уме и не вслух.А так просто повторять если то она не будет иметь силы.Только гуру может дать гаятри.Иначе это не авторитетно.

----------

